# End of the line pic!



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

Well got up this morning to hang all the fur and it was a cold one -12 but it went fast as I put all the pins in last night for hanging today knowing the cold was coming. All furs shipped to Fha today minus a few for tanning. Only fur missing in pic was my badger, a couple rats and a coyote. Feels good to be done, might go for rats later if I have time. OT


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

Very nice Kurt. Pic sure looks funny though ... no rats, mink or beavers. Good thing you have the otters or everyone would think you were a land trapper, lol.


----------



## Mr. Botek (Mar 15, 2011)

Good job OT! 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

Great season and picture!


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

Send that pic to ffg!


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## FAAMECH (Jul 14, 2009)

Nice season OT.. Excellent presentation in the Picture.... Takin mine in the AM and sell fur tommorrow night.......time for ice fishing


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Thats some good looking fur Kurt! Great pic.


-Bob


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

Very nice! Someday I hope to hang k9s like that!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

Whoa! The world really is ending  

haha jk buddy nice haul!

it was funny though i havent been on here much this year so as ed said i wasnt expecting all the k-9s congrats! and your grouse thank you.


----------



## Beavermeadow trapper (Jan 15, 2011)

Great job! and nice looking pic


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

HunterHawk said:


> Whoa! The world really is ending
> 
> haha jk buddy nice haul!
> 
> it was funny though i havent been on here much this year so as ed said i wasnt expecting all the k-9s congrats! and your grouse thank you.


Haha good one! Yeah I seldom splash in the water anymore, but hey at least I had otters in that pic  How you been? OT


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

Ya if you are going to have the name ot you better have your 2 otters in there.
I have been doing well out here..need to get into fishing more though I think. Hope all is well with you


----------



## U.P. trappermark (Jul 4, 2010)

Awesome picture OT, lots of nice looking fur. Congrats on a great season.
You really should send that pic to F-F-G.


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

Kurt,

Thank you for sharing this keep sake photo!

You definitely had a great season and this photo recording the results is well worth the effort involved in setting it up.


----------



## Moose57 (Sep 7, 2009)

Great photo! Job well done!!!


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Very nice catch, put-up and pic. You're gonna need a bigger barn next year.


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

FREEPOP said:


> Very nice catch, put-up and pic. You're gonna need a bigger barn next year.


Thank FP! No won't need a bigger barn anytime soon, gonna have less time from here on out, but would trade it any time to raise my kids. OT


----------

